# House cats? Tame cougars??



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

interesting...that's sort of what I thought...by the way, folks, for many years there was a place on US 2 near St. Ignace in the UP called "Cougar Acres"-they bred and sold cougar kittens, legally, until 1999. 

Interesting news from the Eastern Cougar Network, a very reputable organization of scientists and state game agency and unviersity professionals...

http://www.easterncougarnet.org/news.htm


----------



## SR-Mechead (Jan 25, 2004)

See Linda I knew there were cougars in MIchigan. (Just Kidding) Have a great weekend.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Suprise, suprise.LOL


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

I think I just saw that footage on a Detroit News station last week. It showed a couple large cats on the side of a farm field. During the report they said it appeared to be 2 cougars.....

Marc


----------

